# Homesteading...food storage



## awilson (Jan 7, 2016)

I'm pretty much resigned to prepare to stay put. With two large vehicles, I could move around a bit..._another story_.
My home / yard is a blank slate with no garden or fence. I have ground hogs (bad), deer, fox's, turkeys, and the occasional coyote.
I'm interested in gardening, chickens, and food storage solutions. Let me focus on food storage...

Does anyone have any input on food storage ideas?

To me, *time* vs. *money* vs. *knowledge* are the variables here... I envision lots of shelves with cans, buckets of freeze dried food, and various methods of water storage.

What about root cellars? Does anyone have any experience with root cellars? I saw this the other day and keep coming back to the idea...









Very nice product and it appears it is offered here in the states. Groundfridge | Collection | Weltevree United States
OR
Should I build one with concrete block??


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

A lot of people around me use underground storm shelters as a dual purpose thing.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

A few Comments

Rice, Beans, Oats, and a few other things - http://store.lds.org/webapp/wcs/sto...839595_10557_3074457345616706237_-1_N_image_0
great price and in #10 cans so will last 30+ years

Best By dates... most are just crap... if it is not bad 1 year later, chances are it will not be bad 5 years later

save money shop with coupons.... Couponing has lots of coupons, match them up with your local store sales

Buy a few extra every time you go shopping..soon you will have a store (Friends joke I am better stocked then a country store)

Get some water filters..even if you have good water

do not!!!! do not forget salt, sugar, baking powder/soda

peanut butter does not store that long but is good to have for protein


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Root cellars are a good idea. Besides root/vegetable/fruits its a good place for canned goods as its cool and dark but stays above freezing in winter. A small adjacent room with some bunks and water storage and you have a good storm shelter. Old refrigerators are handy as they are rodent/bug proof for dried goods


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I have one built into a hillside. Date over the entrance is 1939. Very useful for rooted vegetables, apples and such as Mad Trapper pointed out. Earth is a great insulator. You do need a passive low to high air flow. Due to the location at my home, it is not obvious.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> I have one built into a hillside. Date over the entrance is 1939. Very useful for rooted vegetables, apples and such as Mad Trapper pointed out. Earth is a great insulator. You do need a passive low to high air flow. Due to the location at my home, it is not obvious.


Mine is early 1800s farmhouse. Took a bit of work to upgrade insulation and rodent proofing, still enough drafts not to add air vents. Note some crops don't store well together, sometimes separate rooms are good. Many root crops keep best in moist sand, we have a sand bin that takes all our carrots and turnips. Cabbage can also be stored in dirt/sand. Cover the sand/bin with wire mesh to keep out rodents.

P.S. forgot to do the mesh one year, kitty decided it was a great litter box, aaarrrggghhh!!!!


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I think if things were to actually go South wildlife would vanish in weeks. Build a pond and stock it with catfish, plant a huge garden and get livestock. Have copious amounts of dehydrated stores, rice, beans etc. and enough lead to keep it.


----------

